# My first Digital Painting in GIMP



## Gizametalman (Feb 14, 2017)

After 5+ months of learning Gimp's workspace, I finally completed my first digital painting made with  "professional software" 
I was hopping to get some criticism.
_*This picture has been cut up to a 40% of its original size.*_




I'm a Mexican Self-taught artist. And I'm open for requests.
If you *need* something related with portraits, covers and such, I'm your guy!


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 14, 2017)

This is amazing!


----------



## DarkGabbz (Feb 14, 2017)

Good Job 9/10


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 14, 2017)

I usually see topics like this one and when you open to see the "art" you get a bad sketch made like a 5 years old.
This is not the case, this is amazing! 
Great job indeed!


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 14, 2017)

Well, I'm not an amateur-ish guy.
I do take my work very serious.
Also, I'd like to be a fine artist, so... 

Thanks for your comments. My attention seeking has been fulfilled.
LEL just kidding. But seriously guys. I can make you a nice portrait if you ask me to.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 14, 2017)

WOW IT AWESOME


----------



## hunoi (Feb 15, 2017)

This is Epic! Would you be a able to make me a portrait?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 15, 2017)

This is beyond epic.


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 15, 2017)

CayFun said:


> This is Epic! Would you be a able to make me a portrait?
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk



Yes. That depends on various things and depends on which style you want me to paint it.
If you grant me with a hi-res picture of the desired person you want me to paint, then I'll be glad to do it.
I find very difficult to paint pictures with low resolution. This is because in order to paint the details I need a good resolution to be able to see them.
You want me to PM you?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomecallmeBerto said:


> This is beyond epic.


Thank you very much, but honestly I don't like this. I mean, I do like it, but I'm not really proud of this.
This is a test, and it's a bit dull. I have to improve my technique, so this is nothing serious.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> WOW IT AWESOME


Obrigado.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DaRk_ViVi said:


> I usually see topics like this one and when you open to see the "art" you get a bad sketch made like a 5 years old.
> This is not the case, this is amazing!
> Great job indeed!


Thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed this painting.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkGabbz said:


> Good Job 9/10


Is that bad?


----------



## x65943 (Feb 15, 2017)

holy crap this is great. How long did this take? Did you use a photograph as a reference?


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 15, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> This is amazing!


Thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> holy crap this is great. How long did this take? Did you use a photograph as a reference?


Mmmm... kind of... couple of hours.
Honestly, I didn't knew what I was doing, then, it became clear. This sounds like bull shit, but I've been trying to paint since past july.
About a week ago I was having some personal problems (related with my OCD) and that problem didn't allowed me to paint.
As you might guess by now, I pursue perfection with my art. And two days ago I was just doodling, and it became this. Of course *I used a reference. *


----------



## x65943 (Feb 15, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I was just wondering because I'm sort of an artist too, and I usually don't use references. Of course my stuff doesn't end up looking so realistic d:

I was just wondering what level of reference you used. Whether you exactly copied a photograph or whether you used a lot of images as a jumping off point.


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 15, 2017)

No, I just used one photograph. Whatever I want to practice I use a reference. For instance, with this one I wanted to practice my painting skills to see if I've already mastered the software, so...voilá. And I added some personal touches here and there, like that orange lights in her hair, in order to make contrast.

I have a layout in Gimp, where I can have my reference in one window, while painting in the other. And I use real tools to measure. I mean, that I put my tools onto the screen to measure exactly what I'm painting.
A *good* painting starts with a *good* sketch.


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 15, 2017)

beautiful, you are definitely talented


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 15, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> beautiful, you are definitely talented


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 15, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> After 5+ months of learning Gimp's workspace, I finally completed my first digital painting made with  "professional software"
> I was hopping to get some criticism.
> _*This picture has been cut up to a 40% of its original size.*_
> View attachment 78317
> ...


I can't believe that's your first digital painting. Looks great!


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I can't believe that's your first digital painting. Looks great!


 First one to be completed. And first one using a digital software.
Of course, is not my very first.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 15, 2017)

that's very nice.
isn't it too hard to work on a very large canvas? when you are in 100% zoom, you only see a part of the painting. you have to zoom in/out quite often, no?


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 15, 2017)

you've got talent mate!


----------



## PrometheusG. (Feb 15, 2017)

Very nice!Keep up the good work you are doing there!


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 15, 2017)

Cyan said:


> that's very nice.
> isn't it too hard to work on a very large canvas? when you are in 100% zoom, you only see a part of the painting. you have to zoom in/out quite often, no?


The original size of this was 2000px by 1000-something.
I tend to work in bigger canvas-es, at minimum 2600 by +3000.
Working on a big canvas isn't that difficult, unless the software you're using becomes laggy. I think I got used to zoom in and out, so its not a problem now.


----------



## hunoi (Feb 15, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Yes. That depends on various things and depends on which style you want me to paint it.
> If you grant me with a hi-res picture of the desired person you want me to paint, then I'll be glad to do it.
> I find very difficult to paint pictures with low resolution. This is because in order to paint the details I need a good resolution to be able to see them.
> You want me to PM you?
> ...


PM me tonight around 10pm (eastern time?)



Gizametalman said:


> First one to be completed. And first one using a digital software.
> Of course, is not my very first.




Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 15, 2017)

Pretty average, I give it a 6/10

/s


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 15, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Pretty average, I give it a 6/10
> 
> /s


Thank you very much. Honestly. I do think that it's average too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CayFun said:


> PM me tonight around 10pm (eastern time?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably I'll be sleeping by then, I think we share the same time, so I'll do it earlier.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 16, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Thank you very much. Honestly. I do think that it's average too.



It was sarcasm mate 
I think it looks good.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## RedRedWine (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks really good


----------



## Sliter (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice work! Really well done!


----------



## erman1337 (Mar 16, 2017)

i wouldn't call gimp "professional software". nice drawing though


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice job, this is super cool!


----------



## Gizametalman (Mar 18, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> i wouldn't call gimp "professional software". nice drawing though


It is pro for me. I'm hopping to use Photoshop later in the future.
PS: Is not a drawing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> Nice job, this is super cool!


Thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RedRedWine said:


> Looks really good


Thanks, you too!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retinal_FAILURE said:


> Nice job!


Thanks.


----------



## lambanghieunambac (Apr 3, 2017)

Very hot and artistic. Very nice


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 7, 2017)

lambanghieunambac said:


> Very hot and artistic. Very nice


Thanks.
Can't believe that this is still getting attention.
Truly appreciated.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Thanks.
> Can't believe that this is still getting attention.
> Truly appreciated.


of course its still getting attention, your art is incredible man


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 7, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> of course its still getting attention, your art is incredible man


Aww, thank you. 

Say, you've improved your drawings?


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 7, 2017)

On GIMP? I need to make sure this is right. The free software, the alternative to Photoshop? Not something super professional that happens to be named GIMP? That's amazing because I keep reading about GIMP's shortcomings, and I'm a loyalist to them, I'll never adapt to Photoshop, and the only thing I do in GIMP nowadays is GIF editing. I used to make signature images with it, and I got praised here and there for it, made me really happy. This is way above what I used to make, incredible.


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 7, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> On GIMP? I need to make sure this is right. The free software, the alternative to Photoshop? Not something super professional that happens to be named GIMP? That's amazing because I keep reading about GIMP's shortcomings, and I'm a loyalist to them, I'll never adapt to Photoshop, and the only thing I do in GIMP nowadays is GIF editing. I used to make signature images with it, and I got praised here and there for it, made me really happy. This is way above what I used to make, incredible.


Yeah! Seriously. 100% Gimp.
I guess that, nobody tried to use Gimp for this purpose?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Aww, thank you.
> 
> Say, you've improved your drawings?


idk if i improved them, i just keep drawing, i draw sometimes XD
later i show you something if you're not busy or don't want to be bothered ^^


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 7, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> idk if i improved them, i just keep drawing, i draw sometimes XD
> later i show you something if you're not busy or don't want to be bothered ^^


Anytime. I'd like to see it.
Just saw you older posts, and honestly, they're way better than the ones I made when I was your age.
Not kidding.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Anytime. I'd like to see it.
> Just saw you older posts, and honestly, they're way better than the ones I made when I was your age.
> Not kidding.


awh man thank you ^^
i will show it later, im kinda tired now, i will sleep soon XD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 7, 2017)

Umm so who is that women, or did i miss that part?


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 7, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm so who is that women, or did i miss that part?


Can't recall her name. but I think she's a porn actress... or something like that.
I mostly paint Porn actresses, the ones that I like (non nude or extremely fetichists) are less known by most people.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 7, 2017)

needs sideboob


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Can't recall her name. but I think she's a porn actress... or something like that.
> I mostly paint Porn actresses, the ones that I like (non nude or extremely fetichists) are less known by most people.


you just like have some model to get inspired
everyone have their inspirations, don't call me furry please XD but i love draw cartoon animals because they are more easy to draw than humans, but sometimes i try


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 7, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you just like have some model to get inspired
> everyone have their inspirations, don't call me furry please XD but i love draw cartoon animals because they are more easy to draw than humans, but sometimes i try


I can't draw a fucking circle good let alone a fucking dog.


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 7, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> needs sideboob


No, that should be too sugestive.
I like to leave that to the person who sees the piece.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 7, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> I can't draw a fucking circle good let alone a fucking dog.


everything needs practice, if you want to draw, just practice


----------



## Toltec80 (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks very good!


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 27, 2017)

Toltec80 said:


> Looks very good!


Thank you very much


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 27, 2017)

Maybe you could draw portraits for a little extra cash.

Good Work! You'll definitely be a great artist!


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 27, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Maybe you could draw portraits for a little extra cash.
> 
> Good Work! You'll definitely be a great artist!



Thanks, I hope so


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 27, 2017)

That was made with GIMP???_ jesus fuck_


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> That was made with GIMP???_ jesus fuck_


Why does everyone keeps saying that?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, I dont have a tablet, so Im using one of these:
*


 *


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> I dont have a tablet, so Im using one of these:
> *View attachment 85246 *


That's even more impressive!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Holy moly...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Why does everyone keeps saying that?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


wow so you use touch screen?
dude, i could try my laptop is touch screen XD


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 28, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> wow so you use touch screen?
> dude, i could try my laptop is touch screen XD


Yes, I'm using a touchscreen. To be more specific, an HP Notebook.


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 28, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Holy moly...


Holy moly wacamolee...?


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 28, 2017)

Holy pop tarts on a pencil sharpener, that art is flipping amazing


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 4, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Good Job 9/10



why 9 though?


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 4, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> why 9 though?


good question, why 9?
this art is fucking amazing 9000/10


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 4, 2017)

im asking nicely (dont worry)

I personally find no problems with it whatsoever.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 4, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> im asking nicely (dont worry)
> 
> I personally find no problems with it whatsoever.


same


----------

